# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Versa, fitness tracker, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Home page - fitbit.com/versa

Fitbit Versa on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing new Fitbit Blaze

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Get fit in style with new Fitbit Blaze – the smartest, most motivating, most stylish fitness tracker yet. This versatile timepiece fits seamlessly into your life with a sleek design, an enhanced fitness experience with advanced coaching, easily interchangeable accessories, and the smart features you need to stay connected.

----------


## Airicist

Dualities

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> Get fit in style with new Fitbit Blaze — the smartest, most motivating, most stylish fitness tracker yet. Designed with an enhanced fitness experience, advanced coaching, new smart features and easily interchangeable accessories, this smart fitness watch is as versatile as it is personal.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Blaze is a whole workout in a wearable

Published on Mar 1, 2016




> Fitbit Blaze is a $199 fitness tracker available for purchase starting today and it comes with quite a few fun features to help get you moving. The device looks a bit like a large-faced cousin of the Apple Watch but cuts out some other typical smartwatch functions and just focuses on fitness. Sarah Buhr reviews Fitbit's new Blaze fitness tracker.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Blaze: Fitness tracker or smartwatch?

Published on Mar 5, 2016




> Fitbit's latest wants to be a smarter fitness tracker, but is it?

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Fitbit Versa family

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Meet the Fitbit Versa family of health & fitness smartwatches that help you live your best life. These lightweight, water-resistant watches empower you to reach your goals with actionable insights, personalized guidance, and smart features all with 4+ day battery life.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Versa 2 first impressions

Published on Aug 28, 2019




> Fitbit Versa 2 ads Spotify, Alexa, and more coaching. We break down what's new with Fitbit this fall.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Versa 2

Sep 26, 2019




> Meet the new Fitbit Versa 2 smartwatch—now with Amazon Alexa Built-in, the Spotify app to control your favorite music and new sleep tools! Plus get 24/7 heart rate tracking, automatic exercise recognition, 6+ day battery and more.

----------


## Airicist

$199 Fitbit Versa 2 with Amazon Alexa, Sleep tracking, Spotify/Pandora/Deezer, 24/7 heart rate

Oct 10, 2019




> Fitbit Versa 2 (available for $199 at https://amzn.to/2mwJJI8) is a health & fitness Smartwatch with Heart Rate, Music, Alexa Built-in, Sleep & Swim Tracking, available in Black/Carbon, Bordeaux/Copper Rose, Navy & Pink Woven/Copper Rose, Petal/Copper Rose, Smoke Woven/Mist Grey, Stone/Mist Grey. It comes with Amazon Alexa Built in to get quick news and information, check the weather, set timers and alarms, control smart home devices and more all through voice input. Based on heart rate, time asleep and restlessness, Sleep Score helps better understand sleep quality each night, Also track time in light, deep and REM sleep stages and get personal insights into sleep. Control Spotify app, download Pandora stations (US only) and add Deezer playlists plus store and play 300+ songs on the wrist. With a larger display and an always on option, information’s always a quick glance away (always on display runs about 2 days on the battery requires more frequent charging). Track heart rate 24/7, steps, distance, calories burned, hourly activity, active minutes and floors climbed. Works around the clock with 5+ day battery (when screen is not set to always on), Get call, text, calendar and smartphone app notifications when phone is nearby; Plus send quick replies and voice replies on Android only.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Versa 3

Aug 25, 2020




> Meet Versa 3—the smartwatch with everything you need to just go. Leave your phone at home and track your pace & distance with built-in GPS. Stay motivated with Active Zone Minutes, 20+ exercise modes and music experiences.  Plus, use Google Assistant or Amazon Alexa Built-in, take Bluetooth calls, get text and calendar alerts, access apps and more—all from your wrist.*

----------

